# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  حواجب مرسومة لاكثر من اسبوعين بشرى لكل العرايس وكل المتوهقات صبغة الحواجب الطبيعية

## السنيوورة

> هلا اختي
> 
> فديتج اطمنج وصلت طلبيتي اليوم الصبح 
> وبصرااحه عيبني وااايد وجربته وطلع رووعه ريحتيني من القلم والتحديد كل شوي-
> 
> غناتي لو شئ وحده زياده عند المندوبه خبريني لاني اريدها لربيعتي
> ولو ما شئ حاليا عندها احجزيلي وحده ضروري
> 
> ومشكووره الغلا
> ...






> مرحبا السنيووووره
> 
> حبيت اكتب عن تجربتي بعد مااوصلت الاغراااض ومشكوووره على المرود والجحااال فديتج
> 
> بنسبه لصبغت الحوااااااجب والله شي يهبل يجنن والله حتى ماااتبين صبغه وبعد يصبغ على اليلد ويسد الفرغااات سويت حق الوااالده بعد والله استااانست واااايد حتى ربيعاتهااا شئلوهاا شو سويتي في حوايبج
> قااالتلهم على السر والحين ثنتين منهم يبووون نفس الصبغه وعن نفسي والله عمري مااستخدمت قلم حواااجب بس قويت قلبي وحطيت من الصبغه والله شي عجيييب خالتي وبنت خاالتي وخواااتي اتخبلن لن انا سويت قبل امي وعقب حطيتلها وعطيتها 3 غراش ومشكوره على الجحااال والله يهبل وشكل المرود وااايد حلو تمنيت اصور الاغراض قبل لا استعملهم بس يلا المره اليايه بصورهن وبحطهم حق البنااات
> 
> ويزااج الله خير ويفرحج مثل ماا فرحتي امااايه عزيزتي 
> وبعدني بطلب بس بجوف منوو يبا عسب اطلب مره وحده 
> ...



هلا وغلا فيكم اخواتي وحبيباتي سيدات بنات الامارات وكل العالم العربي الاسلامي
وهالمره عندي مفاااااااااااااااااااااجأه لكل العرايس اللي حواجبهم خفيفه ومتوهقين برسمها 
ولكل الحباااااايب اللي كل اسبوعين وهي في المشغل تصبغ وتشقر حواجبها
اللي عندي الكحل المغربي للحواجب او الحرقوص كما نسميه يدوووووووووووم (((اسبوعين ))) او اكثر لا ينمسح مع الوضوء او الغسل ولا يمنع وصول الماء الي الاعضاء
ولونه اسود وفي اللون البني 
وكل مكوناته طبيعيه 100% 
ولا يسبب حساسيه ولا اي اضرار بالبشره
_
والي تستفسر هل مجرب نعم اختي اقول انه مجرب وناجح جدا وما منه اي اضرار_

*ويجي في غرشة صغيره غير مملوءة يعني الربع تقريبا سعر الحبة 80 درهم سعر

سعر البني 90 درهم للغرشة*

* الدرزن اي 12 حبة 600 درهم للاسود شاملة الشحن حتى باب بيتك

سعر البني 700 درهم
**

وهذي صورته


والله فرصه ماتتعوض

وطريقته 

ينحط عالحاجب وترسمي بالعود شكل الي تريدي يكون للحاجب عندك تقريبا نص ساعة حتى تحددي الرسمة وتتركيه تقريبا نص يوم حتى تحسي انه جف وتغسليه عادي وبالنهاية تحصلي على حواجب مرسوم لمدة طويلة 
والي حواجبها غليظة بعد ماتشقري تاخدي عود مدبب وترسمي الرسمه اللي تناسبك وتتركينه لين مايجف وبعدين تغسلينه

وهو يصبغ الجلد والشعر

وبالنسبه للبنات اللي عندهم شك في حكمه هذي فتوى تبيح استخدامه
ما حكم استعمال مادة الحرقوص للنساء؟ وهل يعتبر ناقضا للوضوء؟

الفتوى : 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فقد سبق في الفتوى رقم: 52732، بيان حقيقة الحرقوص إضافة إلى التصريح بجوازه، وأنه ليس من قبيل الوشم الممنوع بل هو مؤقت.

كما تقدم في الفتوى رقم:1930، الضوابط الشرعية لإباحة الزينة للمرأة فينبغي الرجوع إليها، والحرقوص لا ينقض الوضوء وقد سبقت نواقض الوضوء مفصلة في الفتوى رقم:1795 . 

لكن إذا كان الوشم المذكور في أعضاء الوضوء أو بعضها وكان له جِرم يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة فلا يجزئ الوضوء مع وجوده في هذه الحالة، وإذا لم يوجد حائل يمنع وصول الماء بأن وجدت خطوط أو زخارف بألوان فقط فلا تؤثر على صحة الوضوء. وراجع الفتوى رقم: 32719 ، والفتوى رقم: 51457.

والله أعلم. 

اي استفسار حياكم الله وياريت على العام حتى الكل يستفيد

الطلبات على الخاص 

الاسم الامارة الهاتف



التوصيل سلم واستلم عن طريق مندوب شركة التوصيل

رسوم التوصيل من 25 الة 30 درهم عليكم اخواتي

اما طلبات 

ولا تنسونا من الدعاء اخواتي جزاكم الله خيرا*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## *أم هيــــا*

حبيبتي تقدرين تصورين حاجبك ابغي اشوف كيف يعطي شكل الحاجب هل هو يخليه طبيعي ولا يبين انه مرسوم ؟؟

----------


## السنيوورة

> حبيبتي تقدرين تصورين حاجبك ابغي اشوف كيف يعطي شكل الحاجب هل هو يخليه طبيعي ولا يبين انه مرسوم ؟؟




هلا الغالية اختي ما اقدر اصور حواجبي

الصبغة ما تبين انه مصبوغ يعني يبان الحاجب مرتب وحلو وطبيعي

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكم الله اخواتي

----------


## هيام2

مساء الفل حبيبتى والسموحه على التقصير مادشيت نهائى اليوم

----------


## عود معتق



----------


## moz

موفقه وللرفع

----------


## fatentus

*
فوووووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## احلى الاسامي

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## احلام تونس

*فالك التوفييييق ان شاء الله*

----------


## ملتزمة2

اختي لازم نشوف الصورة ..

----------


## moonallail

بتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## السنيوورة

> مساء الفل حبيبتى والسموحه على التقصير مادشيت نهائى اليوم


مساء النور عليك يا جميل تسلمي الغالية ما منك تقصير ابدا

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sha2: 


> *
> فوووووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## وسط الغيد

انا طلبت الحرقوص والكحل وبعده ما وصلني الكل متشجع من قرايبي اني اجربه ياليت تخبريني متى بستلم الطلبيه 
ومشكوووووووووره وايد

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا الغلا كل الطلبات طلعت اختي وحياك الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------

